# ROIP Wilma Lipp



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

https://slippedisc.com/2019/01/death-of-a-great-vienna-soprano-93/

Sorry the computer inserted an O Should be RIP


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidA said:


> https://slippedisc.com/2019/01/death-of-a-great-vienna-soprano-93/
> 
> Sorry the computer inserted an O Should be RIP


I have her as Lady Harriet in a Martha recording:


----------

